# Arowana Tankmates



## JFK

Gonna be setting up a 84 x 24 x24" soon to put in a Silver Arowana what would you recommend as Tank Mates? I'll only be starting with a small arawana approx 6"

JFK


----------



## jan

I don't even know where to start, there are numerous possibilities: some examples are uaru's, oscars, rays and pleco's (but you rateher wouldnt keep pleco's and rays together). All depending on your personal preferences.

Maybe you can search the picture section for arowana pivs, so you can get some inspiration


----------



## lewis

leave it to growto 12" then put either rays or datnoids. Mine lives with a red devil and 2 jaguar cichlids.


----------



## aFrIcanSH

i would go for clown loaches and dats.but both grow pretty slow.


----------



## primetime3wise

clown or other knifefish


----------



## brett-12345

i kept a silver arowana with a red tailed catfish and an african knife fish, it was bullied by the knife fish and then eaten by the red tailed catfish even though the arowana was about 1" bigger. so i wouldnt recommend any of these. a pleco will be fine with this fish but beware when you have the lid off the tank because these fish like to jump, mine was about 10" long and managed to leap 4' out of the tank and onto the floor. he was fine when i returned him though. the arowana was lovely and was the only fish that didnt really give me any problems beside jumping out of the tank so i would recommend getting one but choose the tank mates carefully. also beware when they get big because they have razor sharp teeth!!! i hope my advice is of some use to you.


----------



## furious piranha

oscars, rays, gt


----------



## JAC

Rays man, that would look sweet.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King

I have a friend who has about the samesize tank (84x30x30) and he has..

2 Silver Arros 1-12" 1-25"
1 Jag. Cichlid 12"
1 Oscar 10"
1 Channel cat 14"
1 Clown knife 12"

and there is never a dull moment in that tank, always something to look at.


----------



## furious piranha

JD_MAN said:


> I have a friend who has about the samesize tank (84x30x30) and he has..
> 
> 2 Silver Arros 1-12" 1-25"
> 1 Jag. Cichlid 12"
> 1 Oscar 10"
> 1 Channel cat 14"
> 1 Clown knife 12"
> 
> and there is never a dull moment in that tank, always something to look at.


taht would ne a real nice set up, id go wit 2 knife fish tho instead of the 2 arowanas and keep only one aro......i really like channel catfish, i really dont know what jags look like tho so....


----------



## Davo

my advice would be to have the aro alone tll he grow a bit. at 6 inches he is still very small. then you can cosider bottom dwellers as aros usually swim on top.

what ever you do remember a simple fact...

tank mate should be bigger than the aros mouth and should not be too aggressive to attack the aro.


----------



## JuN_SpeK

I would put other species of arowanas. my bros tank is a 72x24x24 with 4 20-24 inch silver arowanas and a 12inch jardini and also a very docile 22 inch jardini, 16inch black arowana and 20 inch Red tail catfish. it is kinda getting crowded but we are still saving for our 300 gallon acrylic. also I find stingrays and datnoids to be perfect tankmates. or red parrots, red hooks,silverdollars or tigrinus.


----------



## Jack Herer

RAYYS!


----------



## dracofish

JuN_SpeK said:


> I would put other species of arowanas. my bros tank is a 72x24x24 with 4 20-24 inch silver arowanas and a 12inch jardini and also a very docile 22 inch jardini, 16inch black arowana and 20 inch Red tail catfish. it is kinda getting crowded but we are still saving for our 300 gallon acrylic. also I find stingrays and datnoids to be perfect tankmates. or red parrots, red hooks,silverdollars or tigrinus.


That tank is disgustingly overcrowded. I have a 72" x 24" with a single 18" Jardini and that's plenty. That many fish is too much even for a 300 gallon. Give it some time and those fish will probably start dropping one by one.

Stingrays are not good tankmate choices for Jardini Arowanas as Jardinis tend to be extremely aggressive.


----------

